# Making concentrated oil.



## redpassion (Jun 11, 2016)

For over a year I have been making my own medical concentrate following Rick Simpson's instructions. I have been using 96° proof alcohol. The Italian version of Everclear but slightly stronger. With this procedure all water soluble impurities including chlorophyll get released into the oil. My next venture will be with Iso-Propyl 99,9° alcohol. This time I will freeze the buds for 24 hours, including the alcohol, the funnels and jars. Mix the dried, frozen bud and Iso. Once again after mixing, I will place in the freezer for a few minutes.   Now my big question for which I have no answer.  I always decarboxilate my dried buds before mixing with the solvent.  My question is WILL DECARBOXILATED BUDS BE SAFE TO KEEP FOR 24 HOURS IN THE FREEZER? Or will I loose some of the resin. I imagine that no negative affects will happen to the frozen buds!  Afterwards I will pour the Iso/resin mix in the Smart Still that I have purchased and just hope for the best.
Can any member help me with this little problem? That is freezing the decarboxilated buds.
A thank you to any member who has experience keeping decarboxilated buds in the freezer. I also decarboxilate the oil using a variable heated magnetic stirrer to avoid hotspots and leave the oil on a low heat being stirred for the entire time until all traces of the solvent have disappeared
Thank you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2016)

Do you mean 96 proof or 96%?  There is a huge difference betwsen the 2.  

I am a little confused by this--"I alsecarboxilate the oil useing a variable heated magnetic stirrer...".  Don't you decarboxilate in the oven?

Putting the bud in the freezer should not be a problem.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 12, 2016)

I meant 96°proof.  Yes, I decarboxilate the buds in an oven for 30 minutes at a temperature of 105-110° c.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2016)

You need to be using something stronger than 96 proof, which is only 48% alcohol, if you can get it.  Everclear is 190 proof or 95% alcohol.  I don't know about other parts of the world, but it is the strongest available drinkable alcohol sold in the US.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 14, 2016)

The alcohol I have been using is 96° proof or 192°proof USA.  I am going to use Iso-propyll 99.9° or US 199,98 °proof.  A bottle of Scotch which is 80°proof in England, USa, Canada and probably all ex Anglo colonies. This 80° proof will carry a label 40° proof. in Italy and in many other European countries.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2016)

You might want to think about using iso. 

What about 151 rum?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jun 14, 2016)

.

96 % = 192 proof  

so +/-1 % off Everclear 

His solution of choice shouldn't be an issue.



> I decarboxilate the buds in an oven for 30 minutes at a temperature of 105-110° c.


looks ok there (221F - 230F)
maybe push up to 250F (121c)



OP's question is can you freeze decarbed bud without loosing potency?

redpassion, what is the consistency (thickness, viscosity) of your final product?  


:48:


----------



## redpassion (Jun 14, 2016)

Without ever placing decarboxilated in a freezer, my final results are very,very thick and extremely potent. A small amount similar to 1 grain of rice, can keep me under it's spell for a couple of days. This potency has always been a major problem for me. Rick Simpson suggest a daily dose of about 1 gram. If I took a gram I would be out of circulation for 3-4 days. First affect is couch lock and being unable to speak, followed by a little flying and difficulty in walking properly. Finally even vomit but not always. Perhaps the powerful effect  may be due in part to my age 78 years.   But as you said, my main issue is to know whether decarboxilated buds will loose their potency after 24+ hours in the freezer.  I don't want to risk loosing my crop should frozen decarboxilated buds loose their potency-


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2016)

No they should not lose their potency. I can only take cbd  RSO... I did what you tried and had the same reaction as you. yuck.. maybe an eighth of a piece of rice?


----------



## thacheese (Jun 14, 2016)

If the alcohol you are using is already 96%, and food grade, you're fine. I'd skip the iso, and get ethanol usp if you need that extra 3%, and keep it food safe. (the grain alcohol you are using sounds perfect already...)

Cold is actually good for extracting, no problems with freezing. I actually use frozen nugs in a frozen jar, with frozen graves grain alcohol when I do alcohol shatter. You get less chlorophyll when it's all frozen.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Rosebud,  In spite of the couchlock, floating sensations and all, I quite enjoy the pschyco-active manifestations.  I also vaporize with the Volcano digital and the portable Solo Arizer.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Thacheese, The reason why I am changing to Iso is one of cost. The 1 litre bottle of Ethanol costs &#8364; 17 as against 1 L of Iso for &#8364; 2,49.  If one is to make just a little then the ethanol is excellent but when 6-7 litres are required there is an enourmous difference.  I have also been considering the use of Acetone, but again it is quite expensive.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Rosebud, If I was to use 151 proof Rum, I would be inclined to drink it rather than use it as a solvent.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2016)

It works Red, i made one of my best tinctures out of it.  :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2016)

Basically, the higher the alcohol content, the more cannabinoids you will get.  Everclear was not available in the state where I used to live, so I often used 151.  Where I am now, I have Everclear available, so will use that.  In my mind the extra alcohol does make a difference--Everclear is 25% stronger.  I always worry about using iso as it is poisonous and I worry about getting every little tiny bit of solvent evaporated out, so would rather have something edible.

I generally keep a mason jar in the freezer with alcohol and bud in it.  The alcohol tincture is so good for so many different things.  I have never found keeping it in the fridge to be a problem.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Hemp Goddess, I have always  worried about using other products, rather than my preferred Ethanol Alcohol.  The next time around (about 4 weeks) I have decided to use Iso, pass it through my smart still with rashig ceramic rings which tend to aid the distillation process. Then once all the oil/iso mixture has been collected, I will place the glass Pyrex measuring bowl on my magnetic electric hotplate, drop in a special magnet just the right size for the bowl which will revolve, keeping stirred the oil/Iso mixture, even for 24 hours.  That should be more than enough to evaporate whatever Iso remains, leaving behind a purged oil. Keeping the hotplate on a low temperture.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2016)

Please don't use iso for medicine. please?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm with Rosebud....


----------



## redpassion (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi to The Hemp Goddes and to Rosebud.  Well I have already purchased 20 litres of Iso so I will use it this time even though I have around 14 litres of 96°proof in the kitchen.  I am not particularly worried about purging the Iso.  I will leave the oil in a heat resistant measure together with a magnetic stirrer,  on my magnetic hotplate, for at least 24 hours. 24 hours of heated and stirred oil will eradicate all traces of the 99,9 Iso.  It will probably disappear within 2-3 hours.  Rick Simpson uses Napthe which is even more toxic.  I think it is sufficient to realise when purging that the oil, if not purged sufficiently will do more harm than good.  When leaving the tap off a bottle of 96°proof it immediately starts evaporating; imagine leaving that little pool/quantity of heated oil wizzing around with the stirrer for so many hours.  I will add several drops of water to the oil, depending how much oil is extracted.  ROSEBUD.  I am perservering with my oil, now I am taking a little more.  However the effects aren't so bad once we become familiar with them.  I tried a Bong  " The glass sublimator" a vaporizer with Hashish. I took two deep breaths and in a short time I found myself in a couchlock, unable to move or speak, then vomit, or rather the reactions to, since I hadn't eaten for 24 hours.  After 3-4 hours when I started to normalise, I thought " How strange!! A strong vomit reaction with my oil and with a Vaporizer being used at a cannabis convention, made me wonder whether both products where satisfactoraly purged"


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2016)

I too bought a bunch of iso but decided against it. The oil should NOT make you vomit unless you are overdoing it. 
What is your goal for the oil? What are we treating or are we just having fun? If that is too personal, please forgive my asking.


----------



## redpassion (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi Rosebud, I started to read about the beneficial effects of Cannabis which relieve symptoms of the neuro degeneratve disease known as Lou Gerhig's disease or Amiotrophic Lateral sclerosis, from which my belate wife suffered. Unfortunately I found out about the benefits too late!  She died after suffering from this disease for 16 years. My interest in Cannabis has continued but only to try to cure my late stage 3 aggresive prostrate cancer, my diabetes, Weak heart condition and poor leg circulation. I am 78 years old.  
I have recomenced with my reading, growing and of course oil making. I use a volcano digital vaporizer and when outside I use an Arizer Solo vaporizer.  Now I have increased my intake of oil to the size of a grain of rice and I find that I no longer want to vomit.

I am not interested in using Marijuana for recreational purposes but find it excellent to use in the evening for a deep sleep.
As I mentioned before, I will use ISO Laboratory/Medical grade, for my next oil production. I am 100% sure that I will be able to eradicate whatever traces of ISO remain in the oil.  Heating the oil and leaving it on the magnetic hotplate with a slowly revolving horizontal magnet which will keep it stirred, even for 24 hours if necessary.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2016)

First of all I had no idea cannabis could help ALS. I am sorry for the loss of your wife. That had to be unbelievably hard. Ok, i will quit worrying about the alcohol if you are sure you can get it all out of there.  I have been using rso since january. It will help your blood sugars for sure. It fixed mine and lowered my bp so if your on blood pressure drugs be sure to watch for that. What strain are you using for your use? is it a high thc? 

I wish you the best of luck.  It is amazing what this plant can do. Keep us posted.


----------



## 4thstreet (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this .


----------



## redpassion (Jun 22, 2016)

Rosebud, I should mention that I have purchased Laboratory/Medical ISO. The most pure ISO available.  I need oil to cure my upper stage 3 Prostrate cancer,  diabetes, a weak heart and poor leg circulation. Not bad ehh for 78 years?


----------



## redpassion (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Rosebud, My pathological problems are:AdenaCarcinoma Stage 3 Gleason 3,7; Weak heart, Diabetes type 2 and insufficient circulation in both legs. Having all these things, I feel like a lion!  My age is 78 years.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2016)

Good for you, you old man! HA, i can call you that cause you are older than me thank god. 

I am glad you have decided to cure your cancer with oil, i bet you will see huge difference in the type 2 , as well.  Good luck redpassion. I am on your side... you go man.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 5, 2021)

H

Honey oil, herb/190 Everclear/dry ice
@ -50f to -60f.
Evaporation & eureka


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 5, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> View attachment 274835
> H
> 
> Honey oil, herb/190 Everclear/dry ice
> ...


Are you also a friend Of P Sam


----------



## leafminer (Jul 5, 2021)

I hate to tell you this, but ISO is completely soluble and miscible with water. As ethanol does, it will also extract water-soluble compounds, they will simply dissolve in the ISO.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Jul 5, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I hate to tell you this, but ISO is completely soluble and miscible with water. As ethanol does, it will also extract water-soluble compounds, they will simply dissolve in the ISO.


Never done ISO, been happy with the super low temp Ethanol vapes great without any additives added, I use a CCell cart…Maybe I will do a comparison someday ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 5, 2021)

I like both the Everclear and butane extractions

a lot of the end product has to do with purity of solvent and purging Techniques and of course the cannabis which goes without saying but I said it anyway


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 1, 2021)

My Technique for pure potent vape oil
in CCell cartridges & adjustable pin battery:
I utilized the following article to improve my extraction-
HASH OIL :
Great Article:
June 28, 2017
CANNABIS OIL QWET EXTRACTION BATTLE OF THE WASH: DRY ICE VS. FREEZER
(((  Essentially ethanol at extreme cold temperatures still 
removes cannabinoids, But the extreme cold temperature slows down to a crawl the extraction of lipids, waxes, fats & chlorophyll.  You can remove as much as 30 to 35% of undesirables by utilizing -40/50f extraction temperatures)))

*************************
My pure oil technique:
  —Homemade (licensed MO Medical Cultivator))
I usually use about 12 to 14 ounces Everclear to 1 ounce ground very dry herb… 25 minute soak after the herb & Everclear have cooled to 
-50/-60f range IN cooler with Dry-ice on a screen above herb & generic Everclear mix. (dry ice gas evaporates downward as it is heavier than air.)
(extremely important to keep -50f  or a Minimum of -40f until 1st filtering completed), 
Of course alcohol and herb are in separate Mason jars at this point cooling down.… Once The alcohol and herb are sub cooled & combined gentle stir 3 or 4 times during 25 minute soak,  & shut cooler lid to keep mix sub cooled…
((4 Oz Max per run for me, Grind herbs using kitchen “glass peanut hand grinder”— comes out about twice the size of joint material or what ever u have, I would not use a herb grinder, Personally I think it grinds it too small))
1st Filtering: After soaking herb/alcohol…filter off “very fast”  while cold using 75um filter (I use ice Hash bubble bags, they separate alcohol oil wash 
VERY fast or use silkscreen material Readily available), filter into Pyrex dish.
2nd filtering into another Pyrex dish use a 25um filter (use the 25 µm bubble bag or a brown coffee filter which is also 25 µm, this removes the remaining sediment) , Obviously the first filtering is the “most important” (remember the whole purpose of the super low freezing temperature is to isolate all of the “”fats, waxes and chlorophyll””
 that you “do not want in your Vape oil”)…
Now, Evaporate tincture in Pyrex dish using hot plate or electric skillet (Or let it evaporate naturally in the sun covered with cheese cloth, and no you will not degrade THC In a short period) I like to keep skillet temperature under 160f this keeps the alcohol usually under 140f… I preserve many Terps, but I am not a Terp hunter !!!
MUST Have Fan on & blowing over dish if utilizing heat, NO NO NO open flames… keep well ventilated fan fan fan…
&
When the alcohol mixture has reduced to a couple of ounces, pour it into a very small glass thick jar that you plan on storing the oil in. (Like a used Penzi spice jar I love )…
(you will also use this jar to remove all of the remaining alcohol and whatever water is in it, I do this by putting it on the hot plate of my coffee machine or a skillet keep temperature under 160°, this is the “longest”process step because you occasionally stir the oil with a toothpick to see if there’s …“any any any”micro bubbles, if so you are “not done”… can’t stress this enough. Have patience, because you are not done until those micro bubbles are gone and I mean micro !
(for those of you that want to argue, 
 food grade alcohol & water pickup is 100% evaporated @ this point).
Done

Pretty much comes out the same every time
 4–4.5 Gr net pure oil per Oz., basically ~30-35% free of undesirables -fat, wax , chlorophyll, other Lipids, etc.
Estimated oil potency using GSC Auto strain  —Garden of Green
 (22% Thc) is
75–85% Thc easy…!!!
Again estimated 
Done

Notes:
What’s needed:
—large or medium mason jars to sub cool herb & alcohol separately (I prefer large for any size application)
—Herb
— generic Everclear
(or any 190 proof food grade alcohol only)
—Cooler Big enough for your application.
(I use a 20” deep x 18”plastic insulated cooler)
— 8+ pounds of dry ice
(8 pounds minimum for any quantity herb & about 12 to 14 pounds for 4 oz. of herb, -40f is the LOWEST ultimate target temperature, But as stated I use -50 /-60)
—Metal screen or grate To hold the dry ice above the herb & alcohol when in cooler, Why ?
dry ice sublimation Co2 gas sinks it’s heavier when mixed with air!
So do you want that cold air falling over your jars… yes. (Home Depo etc sell those cheap aluminum screens for your grill)
— silicone stir spatula
(silicone is your friend when dealing with cannabinoid oil’s, don’t do this unless you have one!!!)
— small glass storage jar
(I prefer the small Penzi spice type jars, easy to stir and easy to use a syringe removing oil when filling Vape carts)
— plastic syringe for Vape cart filling (always wash syringe out with Everclear immediately when done, and save it drink it… it’s still good, makes a mighty powerful cocktail…!)
—C Cell type Vape carts
$4-5.50 ea.,
(4 -2 mm size oil absorption holes in cart)
—Vape adjustable PIN
(Vision Carbon Spinner 3
is cheap $8-12 ea.,
adj PIN to 3.7 Volts so carts don’t burn out & You do not overheat oil)

Minus -50f Hash Oil Pic in Penzi spice jar:






((One last comment. If you did the above process at “”room temperature””, 
Your yield would be about 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 g of oil per Oz.    30–35% more…
Why?  You are picking up everything out of the plant cannabinoid oil’s(like Rick Simpson oil) fats, waxes, chlorophyll, and other undesirables, which in all reality is just fine if you only plan on using it for edibles or gelatin capsules, but it clogs up Vape carts very easy & reduces potency.))


(note, I do NOT use trim & leaf for the sub cold process…I only use them for dry sift Hash , unless of course I’m just making oil for my gelatin capsule edibles mixed with a dab of peanut butter.      
In that case I’ll just use the refrigerator freezer to lower the temperature of my alcohol/herb in separate jars 24 Hrs & mix for ~5Min., & filter/evaporate/ and store. It picks up some undesirables but you are not vaping it only consuming. You can utilize Winterization technique to remove most undesirables, but since it’s for edibles I don’t.)

*************************
One more tidbit I tested-
Hash (Keif) Yields about 68-70% pure oil, no wax/fat/biomass pickup if done at 
very low sub zero (I prefer -50/-60f using dry-ice in food cooler method per above info) temperatures using generic Everclear 
Ethanol (Ethanol extraction efficiency of about 95%).
Extracting the oil from Hash is actually pretty cool, take a 14 Gr. hash chunk & extract & you have ~9.5 grams good pure oil… doesn’t get much better than that !


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Good writeup @Extractminussixtyethanol!

Ethanol is my favorite polar solvent for extraction and as has been noted, it works best when at a low enough temperature that it minimally extracts water solubles or molecules longer than C-22.

Here are some applicable links on graywolfslair.com:

First selective ethanol process on the scene was QWET, which extracted around -18C/0F.

9.4.7.1 QWET

Some thoughts and designs for bulk subzero ethanol extraction.

9.4.7.2 Subzero extraction

Here’s one on making your own 190 proof ethanol:

10.19 190 Proof Ethanol from scratch

And one on a refluxing still for achieving 190 proof in a single pass:

15.8.1 Refluxing columns for producing 190 proof Ethanol


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice write ups!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

My playing with alch extraction on bubble were a mixed bag, but learned a little. This bubble was made like hash so it was smokable without bubbling. The alch sucked the green color out of the hash just like weed. I was surprised at the amount of residue, now light gold. Almost as much material as I started with, but had the texture of fuzz, or dust like. All goodies gone 

Not only was the color extracted, but also the other solids, so it was tar like, not oil. Extremely potent!

Colder extraction might help, but I think the real bonus is to use gold colored more pure bubble, and cold temps. A piece the size of a grain of rice achieved a nice strong buzz twice.

Very strong, just needs further refining to get a translucent oil.

Bubba


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 2, 2021)

Extraction remind me of the 
Little Feat song  


"Cold Cold Cold"

Cold, cold, cold
Cold, cold, cold
Freezing, it was freezing in that hotel
I had no money, my special friend was gone
The TV set was busted so she went along
I called room, room service,
I'm down here on my knees
A peach or a pear, or a coconut please,
But they was cold

Well it's been a month since I seen my girl
Or a dime to make the call
'Cause it passed me up, or it passed me by,
Or I couldn't decide at all
And I'm mixed up, I'm so mixed up
Don't you know I'm lonely
And I wish the world would get off of my case
And get on one of its own

Cold, cold, cold
Cold, cold, cold
That woman was freezing, freezing cold
Well I tried everything to warm her up
Now I'm living in this cold hotel
'Cause she passed me, up or she passed me by,
Or I couldn't decide at all
Oh I'm mixed up, yes I'm mixed up
Don't you know I'm lonely
Of all the things I had to do
I had to fall in love
You know she's cold

Turn your clock back woman when you see me comin' round
My feet don't, feet don't even touch the ground
Don't be cold, don't be cold
Don't be cold, don't be cold”


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> My playing with alch extraction on bubble were a mixed bag, but learned a little. This bubble was made like hash so it was smokable without bubbling. The alch sucked the green color out of the hash just like weed. I was surprised at the amount of residue, now light gold. Almost as much material as I started with, but had the texture of fuzz, or dust like. All goodies gone
> 
> Not only was the color extracted, but also the other solids, so it was tar like, not oil. Extremely potent!
> 
> ...



We extracted bubble using ethanol as well and yielded about 70% by weight.  As you note, it is amazing how much cellulose there is left with the shafts, hairs, and discs, but it makes a nice clear concentrate.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Good writeup @Extractminussixtyethanol!
> 
> Ethanol is my favorite polar solvent for extraction and as has been noted, it works best when at a low enough temperature that it minimally extracts water solubles or molecules longer than C-22.
> 
> ...






whoop whoop
beep beep
there it is!


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> We extracted bubble using ethanol as well and yielded about 70% by weight.  As you note, it is amazing how much cellulose there is left with the shafts, hairs, and discs, but it makes a nice clear concentrate.


I think the good stuff disolved quickly. I could still tell the was a bit of material, so I kept stirring and mashing on it, probably had the good stuff already, and I kept at it, room temp.
Must have had time to dissolve some nasties.

Will try with golden bubble, and I would like to try the "cold" ethanol extraction. I don't know if chilling the alcohol would avoid the color being taken, it disolved and turned the alcohol dark green immediately.

Bubba


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 2, 2021)

All I can say is every time I use Hash regardless of how I extracted it, dry sift 
or ice (bubble) hash & extract the oil out @ -40f or colder using Everclear (that’s the hash and Everclear chilled to -40) it comes out nice & golden to golden reddish depending on Trichome “age”.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> View attachment 274835
> H
> 
> Honey oil, herb/190 Everclear/dry ice
> ...


This is what I'm looking for result wise. This honey colored result was from a cold ethanol extraction with no further refining?

If so, dry ice and ever clear here I come!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> All I can say is every time I use Hash regardless of how I extracted it, dry sift
> or ice (bubble) hash & extract the oil out @ -40f or colder using Everclear (that’s the hash and Everclear chilled to -40) it comes out nice & golden to golden reddish depending on Trichome “age”.


I think this answered my question. Experiment on!

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

QWET ...follow the instructions and it will come out golden honey clear


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes sireee!

Now to track down dry ice...

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Yes sireee!
> 
> Now to track down dry ice...
> 
> Bubba



we took Graywolfs instructions and ran qwet for 4 years and have never looked back

the Wolf is the Man when it comes to cannabis oil...a Pioneer and OG of oil

the King of Terpanators


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 3, 2021)

Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> All I can say is every time I use Hash regardless of how I extracted it, dry sift
> or ice (bubble) hash & extract the oil out @ -40f or colder using Everclear (that’s the hash and Everclear chilled to -40) it comes out nice & golden to golden reddish depending on Trichome “age”.



Talking about Trichome age…a friend of mine collected trichomes from his herb grinder for several years & kept them in a plastic film container… he lives far away from me so we didn’t see each other very often finally one day he brought out the container and showed me the Kief.
 It was Red, that caught me off guard.

I knew from researching red Lebanese hash that Kief can turn red, on late flowering depending on environment.

The reason I bring this up, in the late 1970s a friend of mine and I bought 4 ounces of pure Red Hash Oil not Amber.
to this day I have wondered how they got it to be red???    Anyone???
I wonder if back then it was strain 
specific or chemical process !

(Like I said in my previous post I’ve made amber colored oil with almost a reddish color from some mostly amber trics, but not really leaning red)


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 14, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I think the good stuff disolved quickly. I could still tell the was a bit of material, so I kept stirring and mashing on it, probably had the good stuff already, and I kept at it, room temp.  Must have had time to dissolve some nasties.
> 
> Will try with golden bubble, and I would like to try the "cold" ethanol extraction. I don't know if chilling the alcohol would avoid the color being taken, it disolved and turned the alcohol dark green immediately. Bubba



Yield and trichome head size also varies by strain.  We weren't raising ours for total yield, but for specific medicinal qualities at the time.



bigsur51 said:


> we took Graywolfs instructions and ran qwet for 4 years and have never looked back the Wolf is the Man when it comes to cannabis oil...a Pioneer and OG of oil the King of Terpanators



Thanks for the good thoughts and vote of confidence brother!  My own personal extraction here at home has moved back to QWET, after they made BHO extraction outside a permitted facility a Class B felony here locally.  It doesn't take a lot of specialized equipment to do safely and achieve good results.  

I also started making my own 190 proof for extraction from corn sugar and Turbo Yeast, to show how easily it could be produced in areas where it is not readily available.  



Extractminussixtyethanol said:


> Talking about Trichome age…a friend of mine collected trichomes from his herb grinder for several years & kept them in a plastic film container… he lives far away from me so we didn’t see each other very often finally one day he brought out the container and showed me the Kief. It was Red, that caught me off guard. I knew from researching red Lebanese hash that Kief can turn red, on late flowering depending on environment. The reason I bring this up, in the late 1970s a friend of mine and I bought 4 ounces of pure Red Hash Oil not Amber.
> to this day I have wondered how they got it to be red???    Anyone??? I wonder if back then it was strain specific or chemical process ! (Like I said in my previous post I’ve made amber colored oil with almost a reddish color from some mostly amber trics, but not really leaning red)



Three thoughts.  One is that trichomes turn amber as they age and oxidize.  

C-15 anthocyanin terpenoids can be red at the right pH.  

Thirdly, Iso produces a redder oil than Ethanol, and Acetone extraction a redder oil yet.  My guess is that it was the solvent being used for extraction.


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 14, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> Yield and trichome head size also varies by strain.  We weren't raising ours for total yield, but for specific medicinal qualities at the time.
> 
> Now that’s some good information, I always wondered why ???
> Thankyou very much
> ...


----------



## Extractminussixtyethanol (Dec 14, 2021)

Now that’s some good information, I always wondered why ???
Thankyou very much


----------

